# Plant ID



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

L. aromatica?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

To be honest, I can't tell from the pic if it is L. aromatica or P. stellatus 'Broad Leaf'. Can you get a better pic of it? The leaves look a little too wide for L. aromatica and they don't seem to have serrated edges like L. aromatica.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Will try in the morn. Learning how to use my camera (thanks Jay). That pic is too pink. They are nice and red but not that red.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Depending on your work schedule, I may be able to swing by sometime this week and take a look at it. I'll bring those two spraybars along also


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I think it is P. stellatus 'Broad Leaf' you can kind of see the purple on the stem at the base of the leaf. I believe that is one sure fire way to distinguish the two.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with both of you. I didn't get time this morn to snap more pics before work. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

My guess is Limnophila aromaticoides. See the Plant Finder entry L. aromatica, I discussed the aromatica/aromaticoides relationship there.

I do see some serration on the blades.

Throw it in a tub outside this summer and see what the flowers look like.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I disagree. From what I gather (and from what Claus from Tropica has told me), aromatica is simly a very variable plant and aromaticoides falls under it (the plant is sold by Tropica as aromatica). Even flower color on a single plant can vary when it is placed under differing conditions (pink in stronger light, white under dimmer light). It's still a bit up in the air, but for the sake of avoiding confusion, I feel more comfortable sticking with aromatica for now.

http://www.lucidcentral.org/keys/appw/html/limnophila.html

_L. hippuroides_ was described by Philcox in 1970 and is, I think, not valid.

It's rather hard to tell from the photo, but if there are purple nodes, it's _Pogostemon_. If not, aromatica.


----------

